# [SOLVED] can't mount sadisk sansa clip

## queen

I bought a new sansa clip. The problem is that it doesn't mount. 

I don't have automounter. I usually mount such devices via 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
```

or 

```
mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
```

The device is seen by lsusb.

```
Bus 002 Device 052: ID 0781:7435 SanDisk Corp
```

```
fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sdb: 3933 MB, 3933732864 bytes

122 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1015 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 7564 * 512 = 3872768 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x6f20736b

This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   ?      102874      253788   570754815+  72  Unknown

Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(357, 116, 40) logical=(102873, 73, 11)

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(357, 32, 45) logical=(253787, 10, 51)

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb2   ?       22302      278255   968014120   65  Novell Netware 386

Partition 2 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(288, 115, 43) logical=(22301, 76, 47)

Partition 2 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(367, 114, 50) logical=(278254, 72, 42)

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb3   ?      247209      503161   968014096   79  Unknown

Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(366, 32, 33) logical=(247208, 2, 30)

Partition 3 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(357, 32, 43) logical=(503160, 119, 39)

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb4   ?      381503      381510       27749+   d  Unknown

Partition 4 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(372, 97, 50) logical=(381502, 0, 25)

Partition 4 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(0, 10, 0) logical=(381509, 41, 33)

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Partition table entries are not in disk order

```

```
dmesg

[333791.197847] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 52

[333794.855334] usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 27

[333794.987368] usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[333795.227389] usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[333795.403377] hub 6-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[333795.771441] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 54

[333795.839415] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[333799.335650] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 55

[333799.469563] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[333799.474220] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[333799.474489] usb-storage: device found at 55

[333799.474492] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[333804.472536] usb-storage: device scan complete

[333804.473033] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Sansa Clip 4GB   v02. PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[333804.473391] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[333804.483502] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 7683072 512-byte hardware sectors: (3.93 GB/3.66 GiB)

[333804.484224] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[333804.484228] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 04 00 00 00

[333804.484232] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[333804.486581] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[333804.486585]  sdb:

[333804.492588] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

usbview

```
SanDisk Sansa Clip

Manufacturer: SanDisk

Serial Number: 9820F00F3432B6A80000000000000000

Speed: 480Mb/s (high)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 0781

Product Id: 7435

Revision Number: a6.d8

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: 80

   MaxPower Needed: 500mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: usb-storage

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 08(stor.) 

      Sub Class: 06

      Protocol: 50

      Number of Endpoints: 2

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 512

         Interval: 0ms

         Endpoint Address: 02

         Direction: out

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 512

         Interval: 0ms
```

anyone knows what's wrong? the modules are autoloaded.Last edited by queen on Thu Sep 03, 2009 11:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Did you try sdb instead of sdb1? Maybe it's meant to use as raw device.

----------

## queen

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Did you try sdb instead of sdb1? Maybe it's meant to use as raw device.

 

Cool. Thanks. The problem is fixed.  :Wink: 

Now I have to figure out how to record voices in mp3 or ogg format.

----------

